# Why are Sig P250s so cheap?



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Sig does not make cheap weapons, but their full size P250 is advertised at $350.00 and the subcompact at $375.00.

This seems very cheap to me. Is there a problem with the weapon?


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I was wondering this myself. Bud's has the Two-Sum for $632 and you get both the full and sub-compact frames with the insides to switch between them. That seems like a heckuva deal, so what's the catch???


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I own two of them and think they are great handguns. According to Sig CS, they are lowering prices to get more on the market. I think it's working, because other manufacturers are lowering prices to. I think the current prices reflect on the economy and are were they should have been a couple of year ago. I don't know how manufacturers justify $700-$1000 on a mass produced handgun.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

they are nice guns, but I need to sell mine.


----------



## AZ2000 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone having or had a problem with the trigger bar spring breaking. Mine did with around 500 rounds through it. Makes me wonder if I, god forebid, ever need it will it let me down?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not think they are being accepted to well - so that may be 1 reason. Most at the Sig Forum hate them for various reasons. 

I've never handled them as Sigs have never interested me. So, I can't offer any additional info.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Basic economics, more supply than demand will get those prices down sooner or later.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Shouldn't the question actually be: "Why are the other Sigs so expensive?"


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

those are good prices considering thats what i got for trade in on mine for my sigpro lol. i put 2400 rounds through mine in 45 days and loved everything but the trigger pull ( although it was smooth ). If i found one that cheap i would probably pick up another one


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Everything I have read they are quality but like has been said most of it is they just have not been well received. Supply is exceeding demand. My personal take is they are blocky and wide in the slide making them less attractive for carry purposes compared to other choices. The trigger, while very smooth, is long on take up and reset. Probably a good option for a new shooter or those accustomed to DA revolvers but the SA, DA/SA and short light DOA shooter crowd not so much. Has real merit as a dedicated platform where one could master that trigger.


----------



## FatherVic (Jan 28, 2011)

AZ2000 said:


> Anyone having or had a problem with the trigger bar spring breaking. Mine did with around 500 rounds through it. Makes me wonder if I, god forebid, ever need it will it let me down?


If you have an older model (ca 2008 or serial number beginning in EAUxxx) this is a known issue, and you can contact Sig for a fix/replacement.

Newer versions of the P250 have this problem corrected.


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I've seen in forums/comments around the Interwebs, a fair number of people dislike the trigger. Haven't tried it myself. Just speculating that maybe demand isn't too high because of it.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

you have to like shooting a revolver, because the trigger is very much like that.

But prices could be going back up, as it looks like Sig just got a large contract for the P250
Sig Sauer PPNL (Police Pistol Netherlands) | The Firearm Blog


----------



## AZ2000 (Oct 16, 2010)

FatherVic said:


> If you have an older model (ca 2008 or serial number beginning in EAUxxx) this is a known issue, and you can contact Sig for a fix/replacement.
> 
> Newer versions of the P250 have this problem corrected.


Thanks Vic, called SIG told them the problem had a new spring in just a few days. Will have to say the customer service is a +1. My serial # is an EAK##### so it appears it is even earlier in manufactuer and hopefully the problem is solved.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_I have noticed that all their poly frame pistols are considerably cheaper than the all metal, which is why I have held back on one. I may change my mind about poly frame pistols in the future but not right now. However I have heard lots of good things about them and, if they are as accurate as my P6 and P229 they should be an A-O.K. pistol._


----------

